# E60 Brake Dust



## bigredexpy (Dec 2, 2003)

There is way too much brake dust on theses cars.  
I cannot keep the wheels clean. I wash and wax them and the wheels are dirty within a day. Can I have the dealer replace the pads with different ones ?

I know theses brake pads are made with some special material to help the car
achieve better stopping distance. Do Brembo, Stoptech and other aftermarket brake
pads release so much dust ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2004)

bigredexpy said:


> There is way too much brake dust on theses cars.
> I cannot keep the wheels clean. I wash and wax them and the wheels are dirty within a day. Can I have the dealer replace the pads with different ones ?
> 
> I know theses brake pads are made with some special material to help the car
> ...


Try Brakewharehouse @ 800-814-0702. They have a full selection and can offer advice based on your driving preferences, car type, etc. I used the Rotax Kelvar pad on My 02 940/6 spd and Mintex on the 04 Volvo. So far happy with both. and very little if any dust. I have always changed pads to eliminate dust, it make life much easier.

Good luck,
David


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

bigredexpy said:


> There is way too much brake dust on theses cars.
> I cannot keep the wheels clean. I wash and wax them and the wheels are dirty within a day. Can I have the dealer replace the pads with different ones ?
> 
> I know theses brake pads are made with some special material to help the car
> ...


Dealer WILL NOT change to an aftermarket pad ... period

changee them on YOUR dime and do not tell them a thing!

when it comes time to repace the rotors under warranty... be especially careful not to say anything (as they will not replace the rotors because you changed the pads)

I have used Axxis Deluxe (not sure if they make it for the E60 or the E39 works for it etc

CHANGE THE PADS... that is the ONLY VIABLE cure for this


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Go with the Axxis Deluxe Plus....comparable to the stock pad in performance, yet 80 percent less dust! I just got sick of all the black dust from the stock pads on my 540. These were a huge improvement. Get them from www.zeckhausen.com The owner Dave is a huge contributor on this list.....


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

540 M-Sport said:


> Go with the Axxis Deluxe Plus....comparable to the stock pad in performance, yet 80 percent less dust! I just got sick of all the black dust from the stock pads on my 540. These were a huge improvement. Get them from www.zeckhausen.com The owner Dave is a huge contributor on this list.....


Unfortunately, they don't make a pad for this application yet.


----------

